# Super X3?



## Shorthair.On.Point (Nov 28, 2006)

I want to get a Super X3 26" field model but I can't find anyone that has one in stock. I talked to the people at Winchester (Browning) and they are going to start making them again February in Belgium. I was hoping to find someone that still has one. Any help out there?


----------



## Addict (Dec 6, 2006)

Try here,

http://gunbroker.com

Addict


----------



## dgyer (Sep 10, 2004)

Where are you located I am in WI and can point you to a dealer that would be worth checking. He had one in stock a month ago and his price was absolutely unbeatable! I know he will be ordering more.


----------

